# Nyle kiln dehumidifiers?!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Me and my buddy are thinking about financing one and having a nice drive from jersey to Maine! ? Any thoughts on this one or any other d/h


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Got a link?


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Everything I've read on them is that they are top notch, pretty much the industry standard in small kilns. I have always wanted one but can't make myself drop the cash. From what I've read, you will likely have $9-10K in it when you are all done. I know that the price is listed at a little over $5k but you still have the chamber, the lumber carts, power hook-up, etc... 

For now, I'm sticking with my Daren kiln. Just a little over $350 invested and I get dry lumber in the same time frame as a Nyle. If I were drying a lot of oak, which I don't, I would probably opt for a Nyle.


Geoff


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I know a cabinet maker who uses one. He dries LOTS of oak. He told me his dehumidifier went out on him once, so he used an air conditioner in it's place, turned backwards, until he could get the DH repaired. He swore it worked exactly the same but said he wouldn't trust it for anything but a band-aid during repairs of the DH. 

I know. No relevance to whether you should or shouldn't get one. But the topic made me remember that situation. I'd say go for it if you got the cash & the DH will be useful enough for you to justify the cost.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

qbilder said:


> I know a cabinet maker who uses one. He dries LOTS of oak. He told me his dehumidifier went out on him once, so he used an air conditioner in it's place, turned backwards, until he could get the DH repaired. He swore it worked exactly the same but said he wouldn't trust it for anything but a band-aid during repairs of the DH.
> 
> I know. No relevance to whether you should or shouldn't get one. But the topic made me remember that situation. I'd say go for it if you got the cash & the DH will be useful enough for you to justify the cost.


It would be nowhere near the same, although ACs and Dehums are essentially the same piece of equipment, the airflow setups are different. The AC put in backward is only heating the air inside the kiln, it is not removing moisture since the evaporator coil is now isolated outside the kiln and circulating outside air. The water coming out of it is being removed from outside air.

OK, reread the post and I guess if it was just sitting on the floor in the kiln it would work. LOL Was thinking about it being mounted in the wall.


----------

